# WOW! Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 2 is Awsome!!!



## go4saket (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey guys!

I was actually expecting a couple of threads related to COD MW2 but was shocked to find none.

Come on guys, go get your copy because this stuff is simply amazing... May that be the graphics or the game play, alls been done perfectly.

The best thing is that even being such a huge game and such lovely graphics, its pretty light on the system. I tried this on a C2Q 2.8Ghz with 2 GB RAM along with a 8600GT 256MB DDR3 GFX on a Windows 7 Ultimate platform and it worked like a charm.

So, what are you waiting for. Just go4it...


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 15, 2009)

^^ MW 2 for PC is not available here...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 15, 2009)

^ Order it from new egg then.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm currently on mission "The Gulag" and the intro of that mission was just jaw dropping. This isn't a game, it's a movie which you can control. This is realism at it's best. The part in Rio De Janeiro when "Roach" needs to get to rush to the chopper is simply breath taking.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 15, 2009)

How is zimmer's score,ally?


----------



## channabasanna (Nov 15, 2009)

I just saw this in eBay *cgi.ebay.in/Call-of-Duty-Modern-Wa...tDomain_203?hash=item25573c335e#ht_1667wt_753, oh the PC version is Rs 2499.00

Is it really so much heavily priced.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 15, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> How is zimmer's score,ally?


Brilliant, as usual. It has that patriotic feeling to it and shifts with the situation.


----------



## go4saket (Nov 15, 2009)

Heavily Priced? Get it and check it for yourself... I am sure u will find it Heavenly cheap...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 15, 2009)

COD4 is nearly 2.5K. That is a bomb for most of the middle class people around here.


----------



## p_dude (Nov 15, 2009)

any idea where i can buy pc version of the game online?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 15, 2009)

^ go here but it is expensive


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 15, 2009)

@Ethan - Now ye'r talkin' like me! Great! Nowadays, every game's like a movie. Awesome! Better than most of the movies and all good movies have games! For eg., Terminator Salvation & James Cameron's Avatar: The Game. CoD6, here I come! IW, ye *rock!!!*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 15, 2009)

^ You will be always in drugs or what????

Go consult any doc if possible.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 15, 2009)

^WTF!?  This' too much, eh? I'm appreciatin' for the awesome hard work done by IW & other devs. & that you/guy(s) don't .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 15, 2009)

^ easy, easy. no too much. If you are really appreciating the game let it look like a appreciation for the game. It should not add any depreciation to you. You don't know what is happening in you when you are appreciating a game.do you? you are just bumping your anxiety to play the game which makes you irresistible. So, my advice is take it as just a game. JUST A GAME. And another advice.. don't stick on to 5 games or something. and spending time replaying it. Go get some new flicks. Let the real gamer inside you rise.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 15, 2009)

^A'ight. Ye'r true. It's just a game. It'll do nothin' to my life. BTW, I have 256 Kbps conn., know what I mean?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 15, 2009)

You got me right. There are more awesome thingies than game that you can do with computer. When you have time come to krow's IRC channel so that we can have a quick chat and post your views in Chit-Chat section. Talk something other than Nomand and Ezio. Definitely it feels better. I was awed by God of War,Shadow of Colossus more than you are awed by Crysis and AC. But awe thingy will feel great if you preserve it in your heart. Hope you understand me.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 15, 2009)

I think i read some where in td forum that cod mw2 costs only rs 1299 in india. And i think i'm right?


----------



## Faun (Nov 15, 2009)

Where are the screenies ? No gaming thread is complete without that. Plij to post sum.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 15, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> I think i read some where in td forum that cod mw2 costs only rs 1299 in india. And i think i'm right?


The retail copy, Yes it will. The steam version is insanely priced at $59.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 15, 2009)

^Ya i saw the price on steam and also on xfire game shop. Both are charging the same price. Better get the retail than wasting on steam.


----------



## asingh (Nov 17, 2009)

The VGA performance charts can be seen *here*. It is using the same engine as COD:MW 1.

Even mid-end cards can play it comfortable. Game looks awesome.


----------



## mastersquall (Nov 17, 2009)

Guys any idea when will retail copy cod6 will reach shops ?


----------



## kanishka (Nov 18, 2009)

what's the difference between Steam and retail version?


----------



## mastersquall (Nov 18, 2009)

steam version is expensive and retail version less expensive around Rs.1299


----------



## go4saket (Nov 22, 2009)

Damn, the game is really BAD. Yes, I really mean it. After waiting for one whole year and getting the hefty game, I was really unsatisfied to see such a small storyline. The levels are pretty small and in a whole, the game play is quite short. I guess thats the only negative thing that I can point out for this game. In all other fields, it stands much above any other game. I hope to see something like this soon.

I hate to have completed the game so soon...


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 22, 2009)

^^yes the campaign is too short..why dont you play it again in hardened or veteran mode...they are really challenging..


----------



## p_dude (Nov 22, 2009)

go4saket said:


> Damn, the game is really BAD. Yes, I really mean it. After waiting for one whole year and getting the hefty game, I was really unsatisfied to see such a small storyline. The levels are pretty small and in a whole, the game play is quite short. I guess thats the only negative thing that I can point out for this game. In all other fields, it stands much above any other game. I hope to see something like this soon.
> 
> I hate to have completed the game so soon...


[youtube]Q44keM1mvrU[/youtube]
the game is really disappointing when compared to the previous one...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 22, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> COD4 is nearly 2.5K. That is a bomb for most of the middle class people around here.


why buy then...download it


----------



## asingh (Nov 22, 2009)

^^
Careful buddy. Let us not openly suggest such things here.


----------



## go4saket (Nov 22, 2009)

I  wont say it sucks if compared to the previous version. Gfx is better but storyline is short. As such, I have already completed it in Veteran mode... So now I am left with nothing.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah, CoD series used to have longer campaigns. But this modern warfare theme has made Modern Warfare series too short. Is it shorter than MW!?


----------



## go4saket (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes it is...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 23, 2009)

^Phuc! I ain't buyin' it then.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 24, 2009)

guys mw2 multiplayer!! anybody wants to join then i will send the instructions.

the multiplayer also have some great maps.


----------



## go4saket (Nov 24, 2009)

quan chi said:


> guys mw2 multiplayer!! anybody wants to join then i will send the instructions.
> 
> the multiplayer also have some great maps.



I would love to... Please post the instructions...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm up for spec-ops in co-op.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 24, 2009)

go4saket said:


> I would love to... Please post the instructions...



instructions can be pmed only.

Allright guys till now there are three players any one else interested.

procedure pmed to you guys please meet here. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
even it has a karachi map. lol lol.
but it has no indian map .


----------



## p_dude (Nov 24, 2009)

quan chi said:


> instructions can be pmed only.
> 
> Allright guys till now there are three players any one else interested.
> 
> ...


aww... its above 5 pm...

don't forget to pm me i will also join you guys if possible in any future date...


----------



## quan chi (Nov 24, 2009)

^^it would be better if we meet today.at what time you will be available.


----------



## p_dude (Nov 24, 2009)

quan chi said:


> ^^it would be better if we meet today.at what time you will be available.


i really hate to disappoint but i dont think i can be there today
im having some problem installing steam


----------



## quan chi (Nov 24, 2009)

was testing the mp alone. destructable environments in mw2.

[youtube]Q1Px9GID9fk[/youtube]
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


p_dude said:


> i really hate to disappoint but i dont think i can be there today
> im having some problem installing steam



allright no problem.


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm also interested for MP...are we using Hamachi ??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 24, 2009)

The Conqueror said:


> I'm also interested for MP...are we using Hamachi ??


Hamachi is not an option as of now.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 25, 2009)

count me in for special ops and mp too


----------



## quan chi (Nov 25, 2009)

all those who are interested in multiplayer pls visit here and apply the patch.*www.teknogods.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=227 for some reason this patch dosent let me start the game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 25, 2009)

quan chi said:


> all those who are interested in multiplayer pls visit here and apply the patch.*www.teknogods.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=227 for some reason this patch dosent let me start the game.


I have got the spec-ops to work. Now come online on Yahoo and let's test this baby out.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 25, 2009)

*MULTIPLAYER*

All those who are interested in playing cod mw2 multiplayer please post here.
if we succed then a seperate thread will be opened for it.
we need atleast 6 players to start a match.

currently ethan and i are testing if we can also play multiplayer or not.

credit goes to ethan hunt for finding out the working co-op mod.i will post a video soon.currently we are testing it.therefore please all those who are interested to play mutiplayer post here with your steam id.(steam is required)​


----------



## quan chi (Nov 25, 2009)

[youtube]T-7OpFCLPyE[/youtube]


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 25, 2009)

guys count me in for modern warfare 2 multiplayer  . As of now i know only about the spec-ops mod and theres no multiplayer mod .


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 25, 2009)

oy...count me in too for the MP!!!..already playing spec ops!!...add me on xfire "shashank47" if any1's interested!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 25, 2009)

Just wanted to share my timings in special ops 
curious to know others timings
*img403.imageshack.us/img403/1115/spops.th.jpg

*img692.imageshack.us/img692/1421/evade.th.jpg

*img18.imageshack.us/img18/7852/breachp.th.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 25, 2009)

have you guys played the museum level?it unlocks after you complete the campaign mode. go to mission select & play the museum level...its really fun...


----------



## quan chi (Nov 26, 2009)

there is nothing in the museum level rather than fooling around.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 26, 2009)

you're wrong...go to the rooms where the characters are..not the vehicles..in each of the rooms there is a table which has a *red button *that says...do not press...but press it anyways...&....enjoy...


----------



## quan chi (Nov 26, 2009)

himadri_sm said:


> you're wrong...go to the rooms where the characters are..not the vehicles..in each of the rooms there is a table which has a *red button *that says...do not press...but press it anyways...&....enjoy...



lol tried have you beatn them all!!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 26, 2009)

nah..i got killed twice..so stopped trying..will try again later..i think i'll use the rocket launchers or rpg next...did you manage to kill them all?


----------



## quan chi (Nov 26, 2009)

^^no couldnt.

allright guys can anyone please tell me where to get that 'beat' sensor gun which you get at the second level of the game(snowy mountains).

i tried at museum and many other levels but couldnt find it.


----------



## liquidsnake (Dec 2, 2009)

is online playability available in  retail?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
lol press 3


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 2, 2009)

^He ain't askin' how to engage it, but where to find the gun with heartbeat sensor.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Dec 2, 2009)

oh man.. jst awesome..the only thing that i would like to add in is that the game got completed in 2 days.. may be in some 12 hours i guess..the movies were jst awesome.. i jst fell in love with the snow scooter and the gulag stage  .. once you enter into the 1st stage where we provide a demo to some of the soldiers, you will jst be blown away with the activities that are going on around you.. be it the army activity such as the choppers going around or be it the soldiers playing basketball on your way.. i was jst wondering how these guys(game developers) do such stuff man.. ny way if u r yet to grab your piece, believe me.. u gotta play the game


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 2, 2009)

People, I'm ready for multiplayer. Anybody up?


----------



## liquidsnake (Dec 3, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^He ain't askin' how to engage it, but where to find the gun with heartbeat sensor.


 
when i played i had the gun already provided
press one (1) to cycle thru ur guns u get an auto rifle n just press 3 
was tht simple for me
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
will the retail copy @1299 provide online multiplayer gameplay
plz someone confirm  :/


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 3, 2009)

^O' course.


----------



## saddy (Dec 4, 2009)

quan chi said:


> guys mw2 multiplayer!! anybody wants to join then i will send the instructions.
> 
> the multiplayer also have some great maps.



count me in too


----------



## bippukt (Dec 23, 2009)

go4saket said:


> I  wont say it sucks if compared to the previous version. Gfx is better but storyline is short. As such, I have already completed it in Veteran mode... So now I am left with nothing.



Wow! I think I had better spend that money on Dragon Age: Origins then - it will literally give me 100s of game hours  - Plus, there is no question of MP for me with a crappy 256kbps connection.

BTW, does the MW2 require you to associate it with your Steam account in order to play?


----------



## official (Dec 24, 2009)

i brought this few days back regarding its hype...and to my horror i am totally disappointed.
The game story if utterly nonsence and gameplay is typically same and very few changes and additions from the original title few times back. This game is very small regarding the campaign. And only two missions one in the mountains and other at the end of killing general was somewhat good. Other than that the game has nothing of value. And i think they are going to have MW3 around 2012. If its going to be same junk ill definately put it aside, i should have kept the money and waited for Mass Effect 2 for PC or God of War3 for my PS3. i am totally disappointed.


----------

